# Master Carpenter/Technical Director for CT theatre



## meghanpotpie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just thought I would pass this along for anyone looking for a gig. It's with an Equity theatre in CT. Here's the link. It's a great job for anyone straight out of undergrad.

*BackstageJobs.com*


----------

